# Cheap PS3 Headset



## Innara (Mar 20, 2014)

I need the *cheapest* headset (wired or bluetooth idc) compatible with PS3. PC compatibility is a bonus but can do without if price is cheaper. I don't really need high quality or anything, an average one will do as it's use will be limited to occasional chatting in some games. Any suggestions?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 21, 2014)

Innara said:


> I need the *cheapest* headset (wired or bluetooth idc) compatible with PS3. PC compatibility is a bonus but can do without if price is cheaper. I don't really need high quality or anything, an average one will do as it's use will be limited to occasional chatting in some games. Any suggestions?



Amazon.com: PlayStation 3 Broadcaster Headset: Video Games


----------



## Gollum (Mar 21, 2014)

Innara said:


> I need the *cheapest* headset (wired or bluetooth idc) compatible with PS3. PC compatibility is a bonus but can do without if price is cheaper. I don't really need high quality or anything, an average one will do as it's use will be limited to occasional chatting in some games. Any suggestions?



Most of the USB headsets work with PS3
you can also use ps2 eye toy as a mic



Below is the list of BT headsets - taken from wikipedia
Avantalk
AS1 (Stereo Headphones)
AH28 (mono headset)
BlueAnt
X3 Micro v1.2
Z9 v2.0
BlueTrek
G2
X2
Cardo
Scala 500 v1.2
Scala 700 v2.0
Duracell
DU2101
ECO Sound Engineering
ECO-V268-11167 - V268
Emerson
EM229
Encore Electronics
ENBTHS-011 v1.2
Gioteck
EX-01 (press and hold power button while ps3 is looking for a Bluetooth accessory to connect it)
HR-US
G6 Micro v 2.0
Jabra
BT125 v2.0 (Sold with the UK Warhawk bundle)
BT135 v2.0 (Sold with the US Warhawk bundle)
BT150 v1.2
BT160 v1.2
BT325s v2.5
BT350 v1.2
BT500 v1.2
BT800
BT2010
BT2015
BT2020
BT2035
BT2040
BT2045
BT2050
BT2070
BT2080
BT3010
BT3030
BT5010 v2.0
BT5020
BT8010
BT8040
JX-10 v1.2
LG
HBM 210
HBM 220
HBM 235
HBM 300 v.1.2
HBM 710 v.1.2
HBS 200
Logitech
F540
G330
H330
Motorola
H12 (works, but has a problem with audio lvl)
H270* (One report of Failure[1])
H300 v1.2 (requires specific sequence of console, game, and headset start up; for all intents and purposes, incompatible)
H350 v2.0 (interference with controller if turned on after game load, requires system restart)
H375
H500 v1.2
H500 v2.0 (interference with controller causing it to freeze and require a system restart)
H505 v1.2
H560
H605 v1.2
H670 v2.0
H680
H700 v1.2 (interference with controller causing it to freeze and require a system restart)
HT500 v1.2 (interference with controller causing it to freeze and require a system restart)
HS280 - older Bluetooth headset, came free with many contract phones in the UK
HS655 v2.0
HS801
HS805 v1.2
HS810 v1.1
HS815 v1.1
HT820 v1.2
M3 v1.2
S9
S305
HS820
HS850
MyVoice
MyVoice 307
Nexxus
Talksmart Pro 2 v2.0
Nokia
BH-101
BH-102 v.2.0
BH-104 (just press the on/off button when the H7 on to ps3 found)
BH-105 v.2.0
BH-108
BH-110
BH-112 (press and hold the on/off button until you hear the voice say "ready to pair", then search for BT devices on PS3)
BH-200 v.2.0
BH-202 v.1.2
BH-207
BH-208
BH-216
BH-209
BH-303
BH-501
BH-505
BH-602
BH-700
BH-703
BH-900 v.2.0
HS-26W v.2.0
HS-36W v.2.0
N95
nXZEN
5500 v 1.2
Omnitech (house brand for Staples Inc)
Bluetooth 2.0 Headset
OXO Oxo Accessories
BH99
Plantronics
BackBeat GO
Discovery 640 v1.2
Discovery 655 v2.0 (One report of Failure[2])
Explorer 220 v1.2
Explorer 220 v2.0
Explorer 320 v1.2
Explorer 330 v1.1
Explorer 340
Explorer 360
Explorer 390
M25
ML10
ML20
M 2300 v1.1
P90 (specifically mentions compatibility with the PS3 on the box)
Pulsar 590A v2.0
Pulsar 590E
Voyager 510 v1.2
Voyager 520 v2.0
Voyager Legend
Radio Shack
Voice Star VS610 v1.1
Samsung
WEP150
WEP170 v1.2
WEP180/185
WEP200 v2.0
WEP460 v2.0 EDR
WEP470
WEP490
WEP570
HM1100
HM1200(requires a better analysis)
Sony Computer Entertainment
Official Bluetooth headset for PlayStation 3 (Bundled with SOCOM: U.S. Navy SEALs Confrontation and MAG in selected retail stores)
Sony-Ericsson
HBH-35 (works, but has a problem with echo)
HBH-300 v1.1
HBH-602 v1.1
HBH-608
HBH-610 v2.0
HBH-631
HBH-662
HBH-DS220
HBH-DS970
HBH-IV835
HBH-IV840
HBH-PV702
HBH-PV703
VH310
VH410 (needs connecting each time you start it)
Southwing (Cingular)
SA505 v2.0
Soyo
Freestyler 500 v.1.2
Tekkeon
ET2000 v.1.2
Venom[disambiguation needed]
VS2780
VXI
BlueParrot B150TK v1.2
Wi-Gear Inc.
iMuffs MB210 v.2.0
And Iqua Essence BHT-316


----------



## Innara (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks for the list and the suggestion. 

By the way, I have regular 3.5mm sennheiser headset (one jack each for microphone and headphone) I use on my laptop. Is there any way I can connect that to my PS3? If so then I won't bother buying a usb one.


----------

